
NetApp and Cisco Bet on Datos IO - thakurtarun
https://www.forbes.com/sites/alexkonrad/2017/05/09/why-cisco-and-netapp-just-invested-in-cloud-data-startup-datos-io/#5cc64c193421
======
mrbee
This is amazing news for DatosIO and validates thus solution in the
marketplace

